
Google Faces Age Discrimination Suit - pinewurst
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/06/google_faces_age_discrimination_suit/
======
sharemywin
“I want to stress the importance of being young and technical,” he said.
“Young people are just smarter. Why are most chess masters under 30? I don’t
know. Young people just have simpler lives.”

I imagine that lawsuits not far off.

------
yoamro
I'm very interested to see how Google will defend themselves in this suit and
what numbers they'll show to prove otherwise.

